# Inactive Yeast with mead.



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm brewing my first batch of Mead...ever. 
My recipe was this. 
2.5 kilograms Amber Honey
2.5 kilograms white honey
Reduce with boiling water
Adjust starting SG to 1080
Handful White Rasins
2 small Clementines crushed & Sliced
25 grams yeast nutrient
Lalvin D-47

The yeast was refrigerator kept but expired by two months. I pitched it last night but nothing. 
I was worried the solution was too astringent for the yeast so I added a pinch of Montrachet. To my surprise, it started to foam after 10 minutes. I activated the rest of the Montrachet and pitched it 20 minutes ago. 
Is it possible the D-47 was dead or is D-47 a less volatile yeast?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, and I added a pinch of Allspice and cinnamon.. In a loose leaf teabag satchel, folded into a cube shape and tied with a thread. 
Didn't want the powder floating around in there in case it didn't settle with the lees.


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm guessing the D=47 would of taken off if you had given it more time. Sometimes temp. of the must will make a difference. If you pitched the yeast right away after the boiling water, you mite of killed it off and with it cooled down, the Mont. took right off. Meads can sometimes be a bugger to start. In the future, if you try the beginners, general or mead forums you will probably get better and faster answers. I know the title on this one says help, but it is mostly for help if you have problems with the site. Arne.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

+1 on what Arne said. 

I made my 1st mead and also used D-47. It is a very slow starter and may take a day to show signs of fermentation. However it is a vary smooth low bubble fermenting yeast and worked well on my melomel mead. That combined with bentonie in the primary and the mead was actually cleared at dry, as the yeast seemed to settle right out. Left the wine with a sparkling, lustrous and brilliant color.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 15, 2013)

I let the mixture cool to room temp 75 degrees before I added the yeast. They guy at the hop shop warned me it was a slow starter. But 24 hrs with no positive pressure on the airlock is usually a tell tell sign the yeast is bad. I had the same problem with EC-1118 once. Just sat there at 1089 for a week before I caught on.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 16, 2013)

D 47 is my favorite yeast for mead. Next time make a yeast starter the day before. Hell the D47 may have started right as you pitched the other yeast and you just thought the Montrachet was fast  Hard to know without doing a DNA test


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 16, 2013)

Just an FYI, I've had a "slap pack" of WYeast take 36 hrs to start, I have to agree with everyone else, patience is our biggest obstacle.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've used d-47 before. It activated within a few hours. But it was produced 4 months before I used it. I knew I was taking a chance with the expired yeast. D-47 is not very popular (compared to 1118) in most local wine shoppes and as a result hard to get. Next time I'll order fresh online for better results. 
Any clue what will happen with 2 yeasts in there?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 17, 2013)

2 full days in the primary and the Mead is bubbling like crazy. Giving off a floral aroma. 
I expect primary fermentation will stop in 10 days.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 18, 2013)

If you have 2 yeasts the stronger culture wins. It wont take that long in a small batch. BTW if the mead goes past 14% the 1118 won


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 18, 2013)

I used Montrachet. Montrachet always wins. My SG was 1080...hope it won't go as high as 18%. That would make Meadshine. Lol.


----------

